# Xmas harvest



## Bunyabees (May 17, 2017)

Merry Xmas from Australia everybody. First harvest from my new hive which I created through a split in September. 9kg in honey plus some comb honey - so around 10kg all up. Have only taken a couple of bars from my original hive since the split as it was set back a bit leaving it queen-less and breeding a new queen, but the bees have been quite active so I suspect there might be a harvest coming on of that hive next weekend.


----------



## AvatarDad (Mar 31, 2016)

That's pretty comb. And 10 kg after a split is quite respectable. They sound productive.

It was about 32 F / O C here today, so it's pretty boring, beekeeping-wise. I have to get down in the shop and build some boxes for the Spring! (March seems to come earlier than one would expect each year).


----------



## Bunyabees (May 17, 2017)

My original queen went into this hive during the split so it recovered reasonably quickly, but has only really been the last month and a half that they've started building comb quite rapidly and filling it as they go. If anything - the mild concern with this hive is having enough space for the queen to lay because the bees are backfilling with honey often too quickly for the queen to lay in the brood cells.

0C - thankfully I only have a couple of mornings a year at that temp. Bees pretty much fly year round, but do reduce through winter and stop producing honey.


----------



## patrickg05 (Jan 22, 2018)

test


----------

